# Windows 10, Chrome audio stutters



## fenurch (Feb 8, 2015)

I installed W10 technical preview yesterday and while it's mostly very usable (except for a few bugs), I've encountered a problem that I've never seen before. When I play any kind of audio/video file in Chrome, the audio stutters (the video doesn't) and it sounds like someone has slowed it down by a few seconds. I tried disabling Flash and installing a new version but neither helped. Audio is fine on desktop and in IE10 (or whatever IE it ships with). I fear that it may be my audio card (ASUS Xonar D2X and I'm running UNi drivers because official didn't recognise W10) but if that were the case then surely, all audio would be affected. I think I may try Chromium a bit later to see if that helps for whatever reason but other than that, I'm all out of ideas.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 8, 2015)

do take note that there is no offical drivers yet for windows 10 with any hardware. Windows 10 is still at beta stage so expect bugs.


----------



## fenurch (Feb 8, 2015)

I know but I doubt that many people would bother running it daily if their browsers sound stuttered.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 8, 2015)

Try installing older 9.x.x intel inf with override and overall switches. Change default audiomode settings in control panel to some other maybe 24bit44.1KHz...

If it does not help (I guess it wont), screw ASUS or CMEDIA... I din't expect someone had more horrid drivers than Creative, actually there is, and they are both meant for sound cards .


```
setup.exe -OVERALL -OVERIDE
```


----------



## fenurch (Feb 8, 2015)

I'll try it but you're right, I'm not sure why soundcard drivers are so utterly shit (I used to own a Creative card). 

Also, oddly enough, the audio (on the exact same video) doesn't stutter when connected to my TV through HDMI which is weird.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 8, 2015)

fenurch said:


> I'll try it but you're right, I'm not sure why soundcard drivers are so utterly shit (I used to own a Creative card).
> 
> Also, oddly enough, the audio (on the exact same video) doesn't stutter when connected to my TV through HDMI which is weird.



HDMI uses realtek, pardon, AMD UAA audio layer stack, so it is not affected. I am still hunting on ebay X-Fi Titanium HD, my plain Titanium died from old age(that eventually got their driver laid out and worked fine), ZxR also get some mystic reports of pop ups and squeeks... i do not want to be a beta tester again. I got a Xonar DX instead... ASIO broken, RMAA gets cheated as they implemented auto mode lock, WASAPI mode has pop ups and stutter... I said to myself... not again... Maybe check those exclusive mode options too in control panel.

My Five cents... I saw on ebay refurbished X-FI Titanium Elite cards for 30$... those cards are very good despite the age due to used DAC's... If you still have PCI it is a really good option.


----------



## fenurch (Feb 10, 2015)

Ah, so that would explain why HDMI works. 
Changing the soundcard because of this seems a bit drastic as it will eventually be fixed and otherwise, the soundcard is awesome.

Also, surely it's some kind of compatibility error with Chrome plugins or whatever since the sound is fine through the D2X everywhere else (desktop, IE etc).
Will have another look at the control panel and try to fiddle about there.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 13, 2015)

Here to report my D2X went fubar as well. IDK what happened but something changed in the Cortana build that fucked by sound. Im on realtek onboard until I finally get a day off to attempt to rebreak my drivers. ill elt you know if you let me know.


----------



## fenurch (Feb 13, 2015)

I've had no success.
If I have to watch a YT video, I just do it in IE for now.


----------



## Surgis (Jun 23, 2015)

I was able to remedy this issue by going to my playback devices, choosing my headphones (running through my ASUS Xonar DGX) going to properties, advanced, default format, and changing it to 16 bit 96 kHz (Studio Quality.) I hope this helps!


----------



## philfish (Jun 29, 2015)

Surgis said:


> I was able to remedy this issue by going to my playback devices, choosing my headphones (running through my ASUS Xonar DGX) going to properties, advanced, default format, and changing it to 16 bit 96 kHz (Studio Quality.) I hope this helps!


I can confirm that this actually works. Interestingly, I momentarily set my audio quality to 16 bit 96kHz like the above poster mentioned and everything worked fine. Then, just to experiment, I returned the audio quality to the highest setting (where it previously was,) and everything still sounded great. 

Also, for those of you without special audio card software, you can find the same settings for speakers/headphone quality settings by right-clicking on the volume indicator in the system tray and then -> playback devices -> right-click your speakers/headphones -> properties -> advanced -> default format.


----------

